# Milly at 5 months



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Wow , how the time flies.

So my girl has just turned 4 months,she really is a darling.

She makes me smile ,laugh, mad,but very happy.

Love her to bits.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*

Gosh, Milly is a pretty girl... But you already know that!!


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*

Thanks mswhipple.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*

How pretty! She looks so big. My girl is almost 4.5 months and looks smaller. How big is she?


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*



lilyloo said:


> How pretty! She looks so big. My girl is almost 4.5 months and looks smaller. How big is she?


Thanks lilyloo,

I have been told she is a bigun, I will stick Milly on the scales tomorrow and let you know, she is fast asleep on the sofa at the moment.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*

She has turned out a stunning pup. Thanks for the update 8)


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*



Ozkar said:


> She has turned out a stunning pup. Thanks for the update 8)


Thanks Ozkar.


----------



## tonimdkj (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Milly at 4 months*

She's absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful color.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Sorry all I cant count its Milly at 5 months,time really is shooting by.

Today Milly is 15.9 kg, is this about right for her age?

Thanks.


----------

